

Sony Announces 4K A7s Camera - danboarder
http://nofilmschool.com/2014/04/nab-2014-sony-officially-announces-4k-a7s-camera-well-firmware-version-4-0-f5-f55/

======
ozh
Call me dyslexic but I find it hard not to read "4K A7" as "AK 47" ...

